# Grand jury review recommended as video emerges of fatal shooting of unarmed black man



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.news4jax.com/news/georg...erges-of-fatal-shooting-of-unarmed-black-man/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mother-un...ks-ahmaud-141800421--abc-news-topstories.html


----------

